# Ivf success 5 years ago, 1 embryo left



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi everyone

I was in here a long time ago for many years and I finally had my dd in 2016 after 7 years of trying. 
I know so very much how lucky I am and I am ever so grateful for my beautiful miracle baby. I have not for one minute stopped wanting more children and we have never stopped ‘trying’. I still struggle with being unable to have children even though I am lucky, not sure if anyone else understands that feeling on here? The feeling of sadness that it’s just not easy for us, the sadness that I feel when I see my daughter being an only child and what that will be like for her when we are gone. Sorry I’m babbling!

We have one embryo left and prior to lockdown I was doing well with my weight loss so we called to enquire. However now I am back at square one and desperately need some help and motivation. My mum feels that if I want a baby that badly that should be enough to lose the weight.
I don’t know if it’s the bad habits I got in during ivf when I ate because I felt rubbish, is it because I feel sad any time I think that I will never have another baby. Or I’m not sure if it’s the pressure that it might fail and I know without losing the weight I can’t do it. 
If anyone else has been in a similar position I would love to hear how you got yourself in check. Also any stories from your ownFET and did anyone do it with just one last shot? It’s so strange to think we might, might just have one last baby sitting there waiting for us.
I apologise if I hurt anyone’s feelings as I know how horrendous I felt when I didn’t have my daughter. I am so grateful and I don’t want anyone to think I’m being ungrateful and greedy.
Thanks xx


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey lovely, we just had our last shot using our house me and only embie and got a bfp. I’m 12 weeks now. 
I’m also overweight and feel your pain about getting thinner. I just decided to go for it. I’m 41 and needed to try. 
We had a high risk NIPT result recently and am still awaiting the outcome. Given this my only advice would be to get it tested before transfer to save heartache down the line. Good luck xxxxxxxxx ❤


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry to know you are going through this. I can't help with any pers experiences, just wanted to wish all the best of luck. x


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

wilberdoo said:


> Hey lovely, we just had our last shot using our house me and only embie and got a bfp. I’m 12 weeks now.
> I’m also overweight and feel your pain about getting thinner. I just decided to go for it. I’m 41 and needed to try.
> We had a high risk NIPT result recently and am still awaiting the outcome. Given this my only advice would be to get it tested before transfer to save heartache down the line. Good luck xxxxxxxxx ❤


Hi Wilderboo
Thanks for your reply and congratulations on your BFP! 
the weight thing is an absolute pain and so hard to get on top of. I actually felt slightly better last night just for putting it out there. Doesn’t mean I will do any better but at least it has helped. I hope you don’t mind me asking but did you just go for it and not worry about your weight? I’m wondering if I could even get a wee stone off and just do it, once it’s done that’s it. No more chances for us, I can’t justify spending that kind of money for a maybe when we have a little one to think of. They did tell me though that my embryo is the age i was when it was made so even if it took a while my embryo will still be young 😂
Wishing you all the best with your pregnancy xx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

miamiamo said:


> Hi, I am sorry to know you are going through this. I can't help with any pers experiences, just wanted to wish all the best of luck. x


Hi Miamiamo
Thanks so much for your reply it is much appreciated. Even without advice sometimes kind words just help so thanks for taking the time xx


----------

